# Going To China What Should I Get?



## Sir Vape (23/7/14)

My brother is off to China in a few days. What should I get??? Anyone recommend any legit companies over there for mods and accessories??


----------



## johan (23/7/14)

The Inhaler said:


> My brother is off to China in a few days. What should I get??? Anyone recommend any legit companies over there for mods and accessories??


 
Tip: Google the authentic manufacturers and setup meetings before he arrives with the ones you like - the very few shops in the streets only sells k@#. Which cities will he be visiting? Most manufacturers of vape equipment are situated between and around Shenzhen and Guanzhou.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (23/7/14)

He is def going to Shenzhen. China is sooo dodge bru. I have had crazy experience with them getting supplies for my business, even with supposedly legit companies lol.


----------



## johan (23/7/14)

The Inhaler said:


> He is def going to Shenzhen. China is sooo dodge bru. I have had crazy experience with them getting supplies for my business, even with supposedly legit companies lol.


 
I have an office in Shenzhen that's why I asked. If you don't meet them and go through their factory etc. you will never know who you are dealing with and what quality you will get. Doing business with China is totally different from what we Westerners are used too and a steep learning curve.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (23/7/14)

Just pick up my FT order on your way back please. Will be quicker than waiting for delivery.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## ET (23/7/14)

DO NOT get herpes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sir Vape (24/7/14)

ET said:


> DO NOT get herpes


Check!!!


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

The Inhaler said:


> Check!!!


 
And if a shop looks like an "inviting" Barbershop with the candy stick on the pavement, don't go in - I promise you its not a Barbershop .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape (24/7/14)

Check??

Maybe I should just sit in my apartment and shop online!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

The Inhaler said:


> Check??
> 
> Maybe I should just sit in my apartment and shop online!!!


 
No go out and shop till you drop! It's a culture shock at first but you will enjoy and food well .... stay away from "neorow" (dogmeat) which are in abundance all over. As its going to be very hot and humid this time of year enjoy their TsingTao beer a light refreshing "cooler".


----------



## bones (24/7/14)

ET said:


> DO NOT get herpes


He is going to China, not Bangkok....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (24/7/14)

johan said:


> No go out and shop till you drop! It's a culture shock at first but you will enjoy and food well .... stay away from "neorow" (dogmeat) which are in abundance all over. As its going to be very hot and humid this time of year enjoy their TsingTao beer a light refreshing "cooler".
> 
> View attachment 8501


 
One of our local Chinese restaurants has this beer, I love it.


----------



## johan (24/7/14)

Alex said:


> One of our local Chinese restaurants has this beer, I love it.


 
Even available at Top Spar outlets.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

